# I am Proud of my boy!



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am really proud of Jonas today. Usually him and Penny run through the house chasing each other and nipping. Today Penny was fixed and Jonas has been nothing but a complete gentleman with her. I don't know why I never give him the benefit of a doubt. He always proves me wrong thinking he was going to be this wild and crazy dog. :laugh: He is a good boy!!


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Good Boy, Jonas!! Good boy 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Good boy Jonas! I hope he continues. Zoey had a root canal yesterday and Ranger was very well behaved with her, today though not so much.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Aww good boy Jonas, they always seem to surprise us when we least expect it


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Nigel said:


> Good boy Jonas! I hope he continues. Zoey had a root canal yesterday and Ranger was very well behaved with her, today though not so much.


 Day 2 still doing great. He really does surprise me lol. Not that he's a bad dog, just he loves to play and have a good time.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

But wait I'm sorry who is Penny lol , I have been m.i.a. for a little while and feel like I have missed so much in the time I was gone ....


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

This is Penny, Jonas's Little buddy.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Loneforce said:


> Day 2 still doing great. He really does surprise me lol. Not that he's a bad dog, just he loves to play and have a good time.


That's great, I wish Ranger would chill out, at least for another day or so. Zoey has one more dentist visit tomorrow. He bugs her constantly.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Aww penny is cute lol


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

that's awesome. Good boy Jonas!


----------

